# Rigid Riding Making a Huge Comeback....



## Afun (Feb 5, 2016)

I got two rigids and I really enjoy them. I'm just starting to see lots off, fats, plus, and just pure rigids out there. Most usually on steel frames.

or is it just me...


----------



## ACree (Sep 8, 2004)

Not just you. Rigid is a fun change of pace at times. I don't see a lot though. Far too many riders confuse suspension travel with skill for it to become all that popular.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

I love my rigid bikes. when i first started riding SS I loved the additional challenge. it also made me, and continues to make me, a better rider. all my frames are also steel, but i'm an anomaly. 

i bought a Krampus a few months ago and that thing tears up trails with knobby rubber. I'm shocked at how well i'm able to descend with it as is, but it will probably get front suspension eventually. 

I'm never giving up my SS. I have more fun on it than any other bike i own. it's also frequently the fastest bike despite the lack of suspension. it never ceases to amaze me. 

i don't see too many people on rigid bikes though. fat bikes don't really count the same to me. I do see rigid plus bikes from time to time, but not too often.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

ACree said:


> ... Far too many riders confuse suspension travel with skill for it to become all that popular.


I wouldn't quite characterize it in that way. IMO, the majority of riders have more fun on sus bikes, which is really the point of mtbing. A few, like yourself evidently, also enjoy the challenges of riding a rigid. That's cool too. I don't rate one superior to the other. Certainly another factor is what the trails are like where you typical ride. Really rough trails would become rather arduous on a rigid. They're already plenty arduous on a hardtail.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

I would say it is "just you.". The only modern rigids I see are on Fat Bikes, and a couple months ago I met a guy on the trail riding a 1993 Super V with 2.5" of head shock travel, which could be considered rigid.

Having a giant pillow for tires and less choices in suspension forks and frames would alone dictate rigid. For many riders going that route they might say something like "for 85% of the trail I ride the fat tires are doing it for me."

If my Heckler frame broke today my hard tail would be making a comeback for me, too. But I have a "normal" hard tail with a 100mm fork and 2.3 tirers. I rarely see anyone riding rigid bikes like that. when I do they are really old bikes.


----------



## natrat (Mar 20, 2008)

I put together a rigid with weight reduction in mind simply to do more climbing/miles per ride. It went a bit too far though with a 400 g 2.1 tire on the back, coming back down hill my body was in pain. With the wider carbon hoops and 2.3/4 tires and lower psi it works but not as easy cruising fast on the full sus bike. If i had to pick it would definitely be the suspension bike but the responsiveness of the light bike is pretty cool


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

My back and arms don't like rigid jackhammers.


----------



## Afun (Feb 5, 2016)

I say take a look at all the Brands coming out with rigid fork bikes. Surly, Niner, Marin, Pivot...the list goes on.

Here in Tennessee it's all about climbing and pedal efficiency. Most trails are nicely groomed, but you could also hit the chunky stuff. Most of where I have been, I have not needed suspension, not yet.

I will be attending Transition Bikes Demo this Thursday. I am going to give a suspension bike a ride.

Riding fat is riding rigid!


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

Afun said:


> I got two rigids and I really enjoy them. I'm just starting to see lots off, fats, plus, and just pure rigids out there. Most usually on steel frames.
> 
> or is it just me...


I only ride rigid, and super rigid on the form of a Jones steel.

I love the simplicity and the ability to grab the bike off the rack and just go. No dickering with the suspension or pressures or platform or anything. Just type pressure and ride.

Fat tubeless, 29" wheels, and low tire pressure is all I need to ride trails in AZ and now Washington.

Though I do look lustfully at my wife's carbon devinci troy...

sent


----------



## garcia (Apr 10, 2008)

I have ridden a Ti rigid bike in the past, belonged to a friend, and always loved it. Decided to buy a Niner SIR recently, and it obviously came with a Niner carbon fork, and I... still love it. My trails aren't all that crazy, and I appreciate the stiffness and lightweight. 

After I sell my Pro29 Lefty, I may very well order a suspension fork just to have options, but I am not 100% sure yet, I am having a blast riding rigid!


----------



## knutso (Oct 8, 2008)

Like Lone Rager said, it is about the trails.

A rigid for out the front door epics linking the local spots. My favorite kind of riding, reminds me of being a kid.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

I am one of maybe 3 rigid riders I know. I wouldn't say it's huge.
I've tried suspension, but I always go back to rigid. Sometimes I have to slow down a bit because I can't see due to the rattling of my eyeballs, but I can make up time other ways. And I don't ride rigid because it's lighter. Heck, my rigid 29er is up to 27# (there's an entire thread about "Durable Rigid Builds"). I've ridden it all up and down the East and I've never wished I had a different bike.

It's def. a diff. riding style, and it took me several years to not panic if I went off my chosen line, but for me a lot of the fatigue comes from fighting the bike and bad technique, not fighting the terrain. If I'm riding well enough I don't really get fatigued. If I'm having an "off" day, I might wear myself out in a couple hours. Plus, there is an element of training that goes with it. If I am riding a lot, I can ride more and I can use brute force to compensate for bad form if my timing is off or something.
On the good days, I can ride all day and enjoy it, and I'm no more tired or fatigued than anyone I'm riding with.
My last big ride was at Blue Knob SP, PA. That place has some real rocks and I felt I had an advantage because I didn't have the extra work of overcoming suspension sag to pop my front wheel over holes and ledges.

-F

The latest








1 bike ago








2 bikes ago




















Many bikes ago...


----------



## Afun (Feb 5, 2016)

cjsb said:


> I would say it is "just you.". The only modern rigids I see are on Fat Bikes, and a couple months ago I met a guy on the trail riding a 1993 Super V with 2.5" of head shock travel, which could be considered rigid.
> 
> Having a giant pillow for tires and less choices in suspension forks and frames would alone dictate rigid. For many riders going that route they might say something like "for 85% of the trail I ride the fat tires are doing it for me."
> 
> If my Heckler frame broke today my hard tail would be making a comeback for me, too. But I have a "normal" hard tail with a 100mm fork and 2.3 tirers. I rarely see anyone riding rigid bikes like that. when I do they are really old bikes.


My modern Rigids below and a Bad Ass Jones Bike with a Truss Fork


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

I started on fully rigid 30 years ago and I'm not going back to it. Ever.

My joints can't take that sort of punishment anymore.


----------



## Afun (Feb 5, 2016)

If my joints were real bad, I would stick to the road. I'm 40 and feeling pretty good. I don't really enjoy the chunky rock trails that much either. I enjoy climbing and going down fast on relatively smooth trails.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

Don't call it a comeback, we've been here for years... :lol:


----------



## idividebyzero (Sep 25, 2014)

HATE rigid bikes, being stuck with a rigid mountain bike was why I gave up bikes for a long time, one of the last times I rode was going down a dirt road and my hands vibrating so hard I couldnt hold onto the bars. That feeling of not being able to hold onto the bars still scares me into riding even road bikes.


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

rockcrusher said:


> I love the simplicity and the ability to grab the bike off the rack and just go. No dickering with the suspension or pressures or platform or anything. Just type pressure and ride.


Not sure what I'm doing wrong then, I'm lucky if I look at the pressure in my suspension more than once every few months [after the initial set-up, obviously]. In fact, I frequently forget what PSI I run in my rear shock as it is so long between intervals that my mind goes blank and I lose the piece of paper I wrote it on!

I get why people like the challenge or change of pace, but for me riding is all about the fun, and getting beat up on rough stuff or limiting the trails I ride because of the [in]capability of my bike isn't fun at all. If I had more money I'd love a nice steel HT (Ritchey P-650b or Fat Chance) for churning out long rides on the forest roads and easier trails, but I could never go back to full rigid, especially after breaking my wrist last year.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

In the parts that I ride in So Cal...I don't see fat bikes or rigid bikes. I borrowed a carbon rigid fork from a friend to try on my 29r HT for a few days. Not for me. Made descending slower and not as fun.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

I first got into the SS and rigid riding (aside from my fat bike) when I bought a Karate Monkey. I like riding it a lot, mostly because as a 245lb rider can always know what the front end is going to do, same goes for the rear. I know I can pop my front end up higher to clear things, and in low speed tech I don't have to worry about what my fork is going to do. 

I think if I lost 25lbs my back would enjoy the rear end of the KM more, but for now its a little rough and I am thinking long term regarding my back health. I picked up a Krampus and that does indeed help take the sting out of some of the bigger hits I didn't prepare for. But with that said I have my Santa Cruz tallboy pretty well dialed it is a blast to ride. 

I feel very lucky to have the stable of bikes that I do, but there is just only so much time in one day, and right now I am choosing to spend that time with my tallboy. I am sure my ADD will turn me in a total different direction by this time next year !


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

David R said:


> Not sure what I'm doing wrong then, I'm lucky if I look at the pressure in my suspension more than once every few months [after the initial set-up, obviously]. In fact, I frequently forget what PSI I run in my rear shock as it is so long between intervals that my mind goes blank and I lose the piece of paper I wrote it on!
> 
> I get why people like the challenge or change of pace, but for me riding is all about the fun, and getting beat up on rough stuff or limiting the trails I ride because of the [in]capability of my bike isn't fun at all. If I had more money I'd love a nice steel HT (Ritchey P-650b or Fat Chance) for churning out long rides on the forest roads and easier trails, but I could never go back to full rigid, especially after breaking my wrist last year.


I, unfortunately, had my full suspension experiences in the early days of suspension and then in the later days of suspension right before it got to the point it is now. Times when you wanted you bike to behave on the trail, suspend your bike, not bob too much, etc and times when air leaked down and metal springs were a much better solution.

Rigid got me to just ride my bike. I bought the parts, assembled the frame pumped up the tires and hit the trails. I can hang the bike for 6 months and put air in the tires and ride, which I have done just this weekend when i returned to my bike after about 6 months off. Put in some new stans, pumped to 20 psi and hit some trails. The nice thing is I have never found a trail that is limiting to me. In fact the more technical and challenging the trail, the more fun I have on my bike. If there is a section I can't clear on my Jones, I wouldn't be clearing it on a full suspension bike either.

I do cheat sometimes, I use a fat bike front tire for times when I want some serious cush and traction. However the 3lbs weight penalty isn't always worth the pay off for the cush and traction vs my usual 29er tire. One of the items I credit with increasing my rigid riding capacity is a high sweep angle handlebar. The 45deg sweep Jones bar puts my hands in a more natural position for rigid riding and for me is the saving grace. Flat bars kill my hands on the rigid, but the high sweep bars just keeps me fresh. Get the hard tail, make it rigid and try a higher sweep bar. Your wrist will probably love you and you'll love the simplicity. Get something that can be converted to SS in case you want to go even farther on the simple path. Not for everyone but it is enjoyable.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

I rode rigid for a few years. It was fun, but I have since found I prefer a slacker trail bike. Maybe I'd like a slack rigid bike; I guess I don't know. But really who cares? As someone above said, riding is about having fun. If you have fun on a rigid, please do. If I have fun on my full suspension bike, good for me. As long as you're not a jerk to other trail users, ride what makes ya happy, and enjoy.


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

rockcrusher said:


> Get the hard tail, make it rigid and try a higher sweep bar. Your wrist will probably love you and you'll love the simplicity. Get something that can be converted to SS in case you want to go even farther on the simple path. Not for everyone but it is enjoyable.


Fingers crossed for lotto this weekend! No way I'd go SS though, I value the health of my knees too much, they're already getting clunky.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Just you, my fatbike is a jackhammer in the summer time. I fixed it with 29er wheels and a suspension fork.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Oh darn, some of my rides were out of fashion for a while and I didn't even know it...


----------



## Afun (Feb 5, 2016)

I will tell you another thing....riding pavement and gravel is something I do a lot. Both of my rigid platforms do excellent on that type of trail. I feel that a full suspension bike will be stuck in the garage for only special occasions. I do really enjoy pavement riding with my MTB's. Much more comfortable than a road bike will ever be.

I will probably get on a Transition Scout this Thursday. I will report back.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Depends on the trail. Have a 26" rigid that's just fun to ride. Not as comfortable or as fast as my 29er, but fun in a different way. It is a much better "grab & go" bike. Everything is low end, so it's hard to mess it up. cheap steel frame, cheap steel fork, tourney drivetrain. It does not handle rocky and rooty trails as well as my suspension or fatbike do though, but for those smoother trails, it is a fun alternative.


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

Afun said:


> I will tell you another thing....riding pavement and gravel is something I do a lot. Both of my rigid platforms do excellent on that type of trail. I feel that a full suspension bike will be stuck in the garage for only special occasions. I do really enjoy pavement riding with my MTB's. Much more comfortable than a road bike will ever be.


No no no no no. Awful. A road bike is designed for the road. You go further with the same effort, and they're set up to be comfortable and handle correctly on the road. More comfortable and much more fun. There's really no comparison; your signature indicates you probably don't know better.

Gravel riding sucks. Enjoy it while you can.


----------



## Afun (Feb 5, 2016)

scottzg said:


> No no no no no. Awful. A road bike is designed for the road. You go further with the same effort, and they're set up to be comfortable and handle correctly on the road. More comfortable and much more fun. There's really no comparison; your signature indicates you probably don't know better.
> 
> Gravel riding sucks. Enjoy it while you can.


Gravel riding sucks...? I guess you don't know any better.

Riding my MTB's on road is so much fun. Tried the skinny wheels, but didn't like it.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

So, what in fact you are describing is "Horses for courses"  Why limit yourself, I own a rigid, HT, and 2 FS, I pick what bike I feel like riding on that particular day depending on what people I'll be riding with and/or what trails we'll be riding and/or how long the ride will be and what I want to get out of the ride.



Afun said:


> If my joints were real bad, I would stick to the road. I'm 40 and feeling pretty good. I don't really enjoy the chunky rock trails that much either. I enjoy climbing and going down fast on relatively smooth trails.


----------



## johnnyb (Jan 21, 2004)

*It isn't just you, but just some of us...*



Afun said:


> I got two rigids and I really enjoy them. I'm just starting to see lots off, fats, plus, and just pure rigids out there. Most usually on steel frames.
> 
> or is it just me...

















I'm 56 y.o. and still riding rigid mostly. I do have a full-sus and hardtail with a Fox fork for Downieville, Tahoe and Moab stuff.

But riding my local stuff (Marin and Bay Area trails) rigids are great and help with the 1,500 to 3,000 feet of typical climbing. I see maybe one or two rigids on a weekend ride, but it's mostly high-end Santa Cruzes and Mojos. As much as I like my suspension, I think it's overkill for an area where even the singletrack riding can be done with a rigid.

My favorite bike right now is a steel Jones Spaceframe with a fat-front. Not the fastest but a great handling climber and comfortable as hell. The truss fork makes it ultra-rigid, I can't see any flex in it when rocking it with the brake on. My other rigid is a Karate Monkey SS. Check out the comparison with an Orange Krate (full-suspension!)

I'm looking at that Pine Mountain 27.5 too. You like the ride?


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

I wonder how many riders on rigids for most of their riding are hanging on a Jones Space Frame? I am guessing it's somewhat high. I'd love to have one of those, too.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

cjsb said:


> I wonder how many riders on rigids for most of their riding are hanging on a Jones Space Frame? I am guessing it's somewhat high. I'd love to have one of those, too.


Gotta say that the jones geometry and the options of adding a fat front or any size front to that rigid fork really makes suspension something you want, but only to go faster. I ride everything I can the more technical the better, though I'm not as fast as suspension bikes, I can ride pretty much everything they ride, just slower.


----------



## Afun (Feb 5, 2016)

Jones Bikes are awesome....my Surly Ogre comes close Second


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

In 2011 I got off my mid-'90s HT onto a rigid 29er SS...it reinvigorated my riding and IMHO, its a hoot and builds mad line-picking skills. I hear it from folks all the time that ride with me (if they are behind me).."Man..you find speed off every little thing and really pick smooth lines." Thanks rigid! I have been on a HT for the last ~4 years and will likely go to FS next year but I always think about picking up another Redline Monocog or now maybe a 27+ rigid like the Marin Pine Mountain..<$1,000! Riding a rigid (and please...the term "fully rigid" is pretty dumb..."rigid" means..well...RIGID!) definitely is all about air pressure, tire volume, and your own personal shock absorbers...your arms and body.


----------



## Lopaka (Sep 7, 2006)

Recently I visited my doctor because of some neurological issues. He did a few tests and asked me some questions about my history and symptoms. It came out in the discussion that i have been riding my rigid more often the last few years.

Later when the test results came in he met with me again and confirmed I did have some brain damage and that my decision to ride a rigid was part of it.

I asked him if the relentless pounding and vibration of the rigid caused the brain injury.

"No", he said, "your decision to ride a rigid confirms the brain damage must have already been present".


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

Riding the way I want to ride, a rigid bike(even with plus tires) forces me to choose between beaucoup pinch flats and jackhammer punishment, even on relatively tame Midwest trails. It forces me to use myself as suspension in the rough, when I should be pumping the terrain and letting the suspension iron out the minutiae. The only acceptable compromise for me is my fatty on knobby 4.8" tyres and carbon fork. It will iron out quite a bit. 

I disagree that a rigid fork is easier or more predictable for getting the front end up. Preloading a stiff suspension fork yields consistent results and the ability to preload the bike more(and have that energy returned) makes low speed manuals and preload assisted wheelies a breeze. 

Rigid is fine. Not everyone rides the same way or values the same things. Not really for me, though.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Rigid is not making a huge comeback. Ever since the invention of the suspension fork, it's been a niche market. Always will be.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

AllMountin' said:


> Preloading a stiff suspension fork yields consistent results and the ability to preload the bike more(and have that energy returned) makes low speed manuals and preload assisted wheelies a breeze.


It seems unusual that suspension fork _could_ return more preload energy.
Blown rebound cart?


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

All I'm saying is there is only so much compression available in a rigid frame and it's tires. The suspension can store energy that a rigid bike can't, and even if I don't get all of it back, what I do get back is useful and predictable.


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

I love a good steel frame, that Jones set up is very sharp. As far as my regular ride, tried a Surly krampus fork on my yelli screamy, was fun and handled well, but body couldn't take it.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

AllMountin' said:


> All I'm saying is there is only so much compression available in a rigid frame and it's tires. The suspension can store energy that a rigid bike can't, and even if I don't get all of it back, what I do get back is useful and predictable.


For me, all that pre-load stuff takes too long. Rigid responds instantly. I don't push down THEN pull up. I move my hands and the front wheel moves with them - instantly.

-F


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Five years ago, I was riding a fully and someone asked me if I'd ever consider riding rigid. I said absolutely not. If good suspension exists, why wouldn't I ride it? 
Then I got my first fat bike...
Rigid fat is great and my original thoughts of getting a Bluto are gone. This past April, I built 29+ wheels for my fat bike and I love it. BUT... I'm a big Clyde and I need to run about 16 psi in my front tire to prevent rim strikes. It's a little hard on my wrists too. I'll probably put a suspension fork on the bike when 29+. 
I won't ride a regular 2.3" tire bike rigid.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

I like my fatbike in the winter, on snow. The low pressure allows you to roll over bumps, the tire-deformation helps (especially without tubes), the snow absorbs a lot of impact energy too, and of course you just aren't going as fast in the winter on snow than in the summer. In the summer, I do not care for the fatbike at all, way too bouncy, even at low pressure. Works ok if you ride slow, but like any other spring, the "natural" damping is only going to dampen an impact at one speed(tire deformation), and at any other speed, it's like a jackhammer.


----------



## Afun (Feb 5, 2016)

johnnyb said:


> View attachment 1079538
> View attachment 1079539
> 
> 
> ...


Love the Jones bike. Totally into steel. The Pine Mountain is fun. Chain stays about 17. The Kenda Havocs are awesome. The bike is very comfortable. Does great on gravel, and
Pavement. Been hitting singletrack hard too. Did a beginner downhill also with it. Lots of fun. The new version of the bike will have boost.


----------



## Bacon Fat (Mar 11, 2016)

I recently picked up a Specialized Crave SL. It is fun to ride a bike that is completely different from my main bike, A FS fatty. I now have to think about the line a need to take, instead of plowing over everything. It has taught me to ride smooth again and that helps no matter what bike I ride. Some places it is slower, especially with east coast roots, but it does surprisingly well and being a SS it has me a stronger rider. I found that I prefer the rigid or the HT. I like how the front and rear respond the same


----------



## Afun (Feb 5, 2016)

If you are suffering from brain damage from riding rigid bikes....YOU ARE DOING IT WRONG!


----------



## Davide (Jan 29, 2004)

johnnyb said:


> I'm 56 y.o. and still riding rigid mostly. I do have a full-sus and hardtail with a Fox fork for Downieville, Tahoe and Moab stuff.
> 
> But riding my local stuff (Marin and Bay Area trails) rigids are great and help with the 1,500 to 3,000 feet of typical climbing. I see maybe one or two rigids on a weekend ride, but it's mostly high-end Santa Cruzes and Mojos. As much as I like my suspension, I think it's overkill for an area where even the singletrack riding can be done with a rigid.
> 
> ...


I am the same age and ride the same trails and honestly I would not be caught dead on a rigid bike unless I was on nicely grooved flat gravel. My full suspension Mojo C was stolen last July http://forums.mtbr.com/ibis/end-era-985036.html? and I spent a month on my (front suspension) hard tail. After a day of two thinking 'hey, this is not bad! Look how agile it is', I came to my senses the first time I pointed the bike downhill. Scared myself silly before I slowed down a real lot. Then after a week the pain started and I realized I could not really ride for more than a hour without paying for it later on.

Then the Mojo HD3 arrived http://forums.mtbr.com/ibis/end-era-new-bike-987873.html?highlight= and with a big smile I put the hard tail in the back of the garage and never picked it up again. Rigid? I think they are only for real men! :eekster:


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

AllMountin' said:


> All I'm saying is there is only so much compression available in a rigid frame and it's tires. The suspension can store energy that a rigid bike can't, and even if I don't get all of it back, what I do get back is useful and predictable.


I'm with you on that, I used to love hopping stuff with an undamped sus fork. 

TBH I'd also say I find rigid to be less forgiving of poor timing as far as preloading goes, but I find being able to actually preload the tire directly can be a serious advantage just as often as it can be a serious disadvantage...


----------



## MikeDee (Nov 17, 2004)

Rigid is ok if you ride buff trails. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnyb (Jan 21, 2004)

Davide said:


> I am the same age and ride the same trails and honestly I would not be caught dead on a rigid bike unless I was on nicely grooved flat gravel. My full suspension Mojo C was stolen last July http://forums.mtbr.com/ibis/end-era-985036.html? and I spent a month on my (front suspension) hard tail. After a day of two thinking 'hey, this is not bad! Look how agile it is', I came to my senses the first time I pointed the bike downhill. Scared myself silly before I slowed down a real lot. Then after a week the pain started and I realized I could not really ride for more than a hour without paying for it later on.
> 
> Then the Mojo HD3 arrived http://forums.mtbr.com/ibis/end-era-new-bike-987873.html?highlight= and with a big smile I put the hard tail in the back of the garage and never picked it up again. Rigid? I think they are only for real men! :eekster:


I know about that rigid riding, Bolinas Ridge stuff is fine for it. Mount Tam? Easy. Tamarancho is fun on a rigid. Coastal View trail is fast. But side trails along the ridges? I'll take a 26-inch hardtail with 4 inches of travel or my old VT. Planning is key in trail choices, and I feel lucky to have a quiver of bikes, but I've been surprised with the Jones on semi-tough downhill (off of Pine Mountain). Sit way back and you can clear a lot.

I have been eyeing the Mojos at Sunshine for a while now. But coming up with the coin is a bit rough until my boys are out of college.


----------



## johnnyb (Jan 21, 2004)

Afun said:


> Love the Jones bike. Totally into steel. The Pine Mountain is fun. Chain stays about 17. The Kenda Havocs are awesome. The bike is very comfortable. Does great on gravel, and
> Pavement. Been hitting singletrack hard too. Did a beginner downhill also with it. Lots of fun. The new version of the bike will have boost.


I'm going to test ride one of those semi-fats. With two rigids already, though the price is reasonable I just have to figure out if I really need one or a Mojo for my trips to the Sierras and Utah.


----------



## natrat (Mar 20, 2008)

johnnyb said:


> . Coastal View trail is fast.


I did that yesterday on the rigid and today on the fsr stumpy. And while it was fun on the rigid it was faster and blurry around the edges with the suspension bike.I felt like a hero. I like the rigid for fire road stuff, like up eldridge and then down rock sping because there is enough climbing to make it worth not having all the luxo ride on the way down.


----------



## johnnyb (Jan 21, 2004)

natrat said:


> I did that yesterday on the rigid and today on the fsr stumpy. And while it was fun on the rigid it was faster and blurry around the edges with the suspension bike.I felt like a hero. I like the rigid for fire road stuff, like up eldridge and then down rock sping because there is enough climbing to make it worth not having all the luxo ride on the way down.


I got an inch or so of travel with a fat-front Jones. That kind of dampening works wonders for a rigid.

I like that blurry around the edges feeling--Coastal has those nice shrubbery sections without scary dropoffs


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

MikeDee said:


> Rigid is ok if you ride buff trails.


i don't ride buff trails, am i doing it wrong?


----------



## MikeDee (Nov 17, 2004)

*OneSpeed* said:


> i don't ride buff trails, am i doing it wrong?


Yep. It's called the jackhammer effect.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

MikeDee said:


> Yep. It's called the jackhammer effect.


I love what, where, and how i ride. it challenges me which is part of the fun, and (hopefully) it's making me a better rider.

what doesn't make sense to me is the guys with 140mm of travel riding buff single track.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

*OneSpeed* said:


> what doesn't make sense to me is the guys with 140mm of travel riding buff single track.


Maybe they ride more than one trail system. I know I do. Some are buff and others are a rocky rooty son of a beyotch.

It's easy enough to lock the suspension for buff trails.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

My Jones Plus SS is by far my favorite 3 season bike. I picked up a Surly ICT and added 4.6 ground controls for winter riding and then got the grand idea of adding a Bluto and a pair of 3.8 for summer riding. I took it out a few times and now it hangs in the garage waiting for the snow again.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I started riding before suspension and then progressed to hardtails and FS bikes. I have a 98 Explosif frame that has been a geared HT, SS, Rigid SS, and Rigid fixed gear. I kept changing it to suit where I was living and the trails I had access to. I've also always had a FS bike for 20 years but often they were just too much. It really depends n where you ride. I don't see a big rigid revival happening and have relegated my old explosive to townie duty. Choice is good, but at 58 I've settled on cush.


----------



## Davide (Jan 29, 2004)

johnnyb said:


> I know about that rigid riding, Bolinas Ridge stuff is fine for it. Mount Tam? Easy. Tamarancho is fun on a rigid. Coastal View trail is fast. But side trails along the ridges? I'll take a 26-inch hardtail with 4 inches of travel or my old VT. Planning is key in trail choices, and I feel lucky to have a quiver of bikes, but I've been surprised with the Jones on semi-tough downhill (off of Pine Mountain). Sit way back and you can clear a lot.
> 
> I have been eyeing the Mojos at Sunshine for a while now. But coming up with the coin is a bit rough until my boys are out of college.


To each their own! I am sure it can be fun (and somewhat efficient even with fat tires) but I can use all the help I can get to keep my bones happy and my riding secure: what's left of life is too short to live it in pain!!!! 

And no quiver for me (I have enough of that windsurfing), just one bike for simplicity. Check out the HD3 at Sunshine, set up with 150 fork is an exceptional trial bike :thumbsup:


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

Rigid is fun when it's super smooth and fast, but honestly, I'd rather ride a cross bike than a rigid MTB when it's like that. 

Trying a fat bike on dirt now, seeing how far that gets me. Here in Stockholm it tends to be rocky and rooty on otherwise smooth, loamy ground, so it's ideal. I'm going to go out bushwhacking and see if it works on the terrain with 1-2 meter roller coaster rocks. So far, the grip and resistance to deflection is amazing, but we'll see if my hands can take it.


----------



## nativeson (Apr 4, 2005)

quiver's are a good thang. pretty much like johnnyb says..we live in the monterey bay area, santa cruz mountains are my local trails. on a typical day sitting on a bench at the top of a climb enjoying a few beers and talking about safety, i bet a million dollars worth of newer carbon bikes can roll by, not exaggerating. although they're really sexy and have an ultra high want factor, i always think/question the shelf life of these carbon bikes/parts. especially w/all the super rad suspension designs and new drivetrain possibilities available. it becomes a bit exhausting after seeing all the new tech, trying to keep up financially, and just wading through all the marketing.

the nice thing about living here and so close to the san francisco bay area is the volume of experienced custom steel frame builders we have. these dudes make good sh*t and ride most everything up and down the coast on bikes they build. if you've never seen custom steel bikes in person like at NAHBS or a builders shop or go on a ride w/a builder then you're missing out on some definite roots style riding. i guess i've always been a sucker for skinny steel tubes. not everyone needs a custom frame but it's definitely nice to have something built for you. 

i've been shopping for full suspension bikes this summer, currently have a single pivot bantam i got a few years ago just to dip into the 27.5" on the cheap, it'll be my buddy bike soon hopefully. i've test rode a bronson so far, skipped my 5010 demo, wanna try a mojo 3 (i'll probably demo in downieville), dunno what else to try besides the local companies (suggestions). i mean around $8k for something that'll pretty much be ridden at higher elevations like downieville or in the sierra? plus all the maintenance.....i could just a ktm. as i get older it is nicer to have full suspension when we're camping and on the road for a bit. the new full suspension bikes are rad but they just eat up the local trails so much, sometimes i just want simplicity and to be able to feel the trail underneath me.

with all the new fat tire stuff i've been starting to gravitate to that, just got a hayduke and am excited to take it up to the sierra. also just bought a crust romanceur w/a quill stem and disc brakes that'll probably run 26" compass tires. at the house we currently have 6 surlys (only 1 is the wife's for now), custom hunter cx that rips singletrack too, circa 90's rock lobster, 2 santa cruz bikes, got an old on-one too. actually 3 of my surlys are karate monkeys 2 rigid, 1 front suspension. probably roll out later on a rigid karate monkey w/a frame bag. look for me and a buddy this afternoon in the santa cruz redwoods drinkin a couple beers, grillin sausages, and talkin safety. if it all works out i might hit the beaches for some evening perch fishing, they've been gettin huge stripers off the beach too!!!


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

MikeDee said:


> Rigid is ok if you ride buff trails.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So to paraphrase a great line from Pulp Fiction you're saying my rigid is pretty f#!king far from OK?

OK, I can agree with that.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

I would submit that a rigid bike would not be much fun on many of my local trails.


----------



## ACree (Sep 8, 2004)

Curveball said:


> I would submit that a rigid bike would not be much fun on many of my local trails.


That's one of your (and my) local trails, not many. Rigid works fine at Tokul, paradise, grand ridge, black diamond, and Capitol forest, for example.


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

Curveball said:


> I would submit that a rigid bike would not be much fun on many of my local trails.


You say that now, but next week I bet some trials dude will release an edit where he does it on a brakeless fixie.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

Curveball said:


> I would submit that a rigid bike would not be much fun on many of my local trails.


I rode off the grid last weekend on my rigid. Predator looks like it flows better. I'd love to try it, maybe next time I'm out that way, without the wife. I won't be the fastest but I'll still be having fun!

sent


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

Well, when I got my first MTB in 1984 it was fully rigid. It was a lot of fun, but when suspension forks came along and as they improved I saw it as a huge improvement in control and comfort. I rode flats and then toe clips, and when decent "clipless" pedals came along I saw it as a big improvement. When rear suspension came along I thought it was OK, but not as big an improvement as front suspension ( you can let the rear bounce around a little and it's not a huge deal). When disk brakes came along I was like "wow, how did we live without this?"

I guess the point is, there is a reason MTBs developed suspension forks, rear suspension and so on. I had fun way back in the day on my fully rigid, rim brake, Sun Tour bear trap pedals and all, but that was because I didn't have anything else to compare it to. 

PS: Fat bike tires are nothing but an undamped form of suspension.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

zrm said:


> PS: Fat bike tires are nothing but an undamped form of suspension.


Flotation and endless traction also!


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Curveball said:


> I would submit that a rigid bike would not be much fun on many of my local trails.


That's true, but man, there were a lot of over-biked people pushing their DH rigs up those trails when I was there  Fun trail, really liked it, especially plunging in "green" and hitting all the stuff! Carbon bikes seem to be the easiest to push uphill.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

rockcrusher said:


> I rode off the grid last weekend on my rigid. Predator looks like it flows better. I'd love to try it, maybe next time I'm out that way, without the wife. I won't be the fastest but I'll still be having fun!
> 
> sent


OTG kind of goes up and down if I remember correctly, loses a lot of speed with some climbing interspersed, eventually you start going "down", but it takes a while and then the down isn't nearly as long. Predator is more challenging, steeper all over, some technical chutes, the rock-rolls. It's much more like a "DH run" to me, not ridable up in any way. For sure, if you're on a rigid bike, "you're not gunna have a good time".


----------



## johnnyb (Jan 21, 2004)

nativeson said:


> probably roll out later on a rigid karate monkey w/a frame bag. look for me and a buddy this afternoon in the santa cruz redwoods drinkin a couple beers, grillin sausages, and talkin safety. if it all works out i might hit the beaches for some evening perch fishing, they've been gettin huge stripers off the beach too!!!


When I talked to Jeff Jones about a Spaceframe and told him that I have a Karate Monkey and Salsa Fargo (now a commuter) as my main rigid bikes he said those were bikes he had studied and that the geometry hits the same marks as the Spaceframe. The Monkey is a great ride, I have that setup as a singlespeed now for "special" jackhammer times ;^)


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

My wife rides rigid. Has for 34 years.


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

Glide the Clyde said:


> My wife rides rigid. Has for 34 years.


Pics or it didn't happen.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

ACree said:


> That's one of your (and my) local trails, not many. Rigid works fine at Tokul, paradise, grand ridge, black diamond, and Capitol forest, for example.


For rigid, I was thinking more along the lines of Sun Mountain and that place by Chelan. I'd bet that Preston would be quite uncomfortable with all of the boulders.

I'd use my hardtail at your listed trails, but I still need a suspension fork for my old hands.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Curveball said:


> I would submit that a rigid bike would not be much fun on many of my local trails.


Can't quite tell how steep that is, but if it is not too steep to actually stop on it, I think I would have a LOT of fun on my rigid Nimble 9 going down there.

I don't have to be the fastest to be having the most fun. 
...and any drop that's no higher than my wheel is pretty normal for me.

-F


----------



## Lopaka (Sep 7, 2006)

If my wife rides a rigid, I hope it's only while I am there.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Fleas said:


> Can't quite tell how steep that is, but if it is not too steep to actually stop on it, I think I would have a LOT of fun on my rigid Nimble 9 going down there.
> 
> I don't have to be the fastest to be having the most fun.
> ...and any drop that's no higher than my wheel is pretty normal for me.
> ...


----------



## otb-klunker (Jun 3, 2016)

Great thread, rigid riders need to unite...

I'm in the process of building a rigid 26er from a steel Dean Private frame I rode in the 24 hours of Moab on an amateur 4 man team in early 2000's. I ordered a Tange suspension corrected (80mm) rigid fork for it and when it came my youngest son said "Dad, that isn't a mountain bike fork!". I said "why?", he said "It's a road fork, it doesn't have any suspension". I asked him "What do you think people did mountain biking before suspension?", he said "They all died..."


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

otb-klunker said:


> ... "What do you think people did mountain biking before suspension?", he said "They all died..."


:lol:

-F


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

NYrr496 said:


> Flotation and endless traction also!


and really heavy, slow, and bouncy (undamped).

That said, to each their own.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

Curveball said:


> I would submit that a rigid bike would not be much fun on many of my local trails.


that looks pretty tame. look at all the smooth stuff. in fact it is mellow with
fun spots inbetween.

seriously, I am old skool new england and we have plenty near 100% rocks and roots, with nothing between them,

been rigid riding that for years. you gotta suck it up and it takes months of riding it to get fit enough to do it every ride...and you feel it in yer guts and 
sometimes you get arm pump and have to work on that...

but...in my 30+ years mtb riding opinion...

your perspective is off on what rigid can do at speed.

rigid, 1.9's, all day all night. back in the day.....go home dead. double dead

yes that stuff will beat the tar out of you, you train that way though.

it's FUN fun fun fun fun fun fun fun FUN

do you even Kazoo ?


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

127.0.0.1 said:


> that looks pretty tame.


Dang, I ain't riding with you. I could roll that on a rigid bike but agree with Curveball that it looks like it would be a lot more fun on a downhill oriented rig.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

J.B. Weld said:


> Dang, I ain't riding with you. I could roll that on a rigid bike but agree with Curveball that it looks like it would be a lot more fun on a downhill oriented rig.


I ain't saying easy not at all. but the chunder factor is normal and how I grew up on bikes.

hair doesn't grow on my legs from all the years of scarring.

DH rig would be much easier of course, smoother, feel fresher after the ride
just physically wiped. sure. but rigid, on that stuff, creates grandpa stories for the campfire


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Wide angle cameras make it look "not steep", there are several "chute" areas, some of them technical, but the whole thing is a brake-frying run that has a lot of fall-line. It's not nearly as smooth as a helmet cam makes it look. There are sections that many people walk down.

Here's mine, not as fast, but then again this was my 1st run ever on the trail, on my 1st ride ever on a new bike. Was in Seattle to see Iron Maiden. I'd kill to go back and ride it now that I have everything tuned and dialed...which I'm going to do in August.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

So you're saying it would be really hard to ride rigid because so many people with DH bikes are walking sections? 

I guess that stands to reason.


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

Whatever floats your boat. My feelings are that if you're going to ride a couch, why not just stay home? ;-)


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

I fully encourage someone to ride Predator on a rigid bike and report back your findings. It's all well and good to sit at your computer and say, "I can do that easy!". I'd really love to see someone actually do it and let us all know just how easy it is.

FWIW, I started on a fully rigid bike and remember well being thrown to the ground on a patch of boulders. It was fun sometimes, but also very punishing at other times, depending on the trail.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Jayem - Love the video, especially the clipless comment.

How was the Maiden concert? I would love to have gone to that one.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

otb-klunker said:


> Great thread, rigid riders need to unite...
> 
> I'm in the process of building a rigid 26er from a steel Dean Private frame I rode in the 24 hours of Moab on an amateur 4 man team in early 2000's. I ordered a Tange suspension corrected (80mm) rigid fork for it and when it came my youngest son said "Dad, that isn't a mountain bike fork!". I said "why?", he said "It's a road fork, it doesn't have any suspension". I asked him "What do you think people did mountain biking before suspension?", he said "They all died..."


This is pretty funny!


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

Curveball said:


> I fully encourage someone to ride Predator on a rigid bike and report back your findings. It's all well and good to sit at your computer and say, "I can do that easy!". I'd really love to see someone actually do it and let us all know just how easy it is.
> 
> FWIW, I started on a fully rigid bike and remember well being thrown to the ground on a patch of boulders. It was fun sometimes, but also very punishing at other times, depending on the trail.


I'll take this challenge as soon as I can get back to tiger without my wife. She is a good rider and likes tiger just prefers the less fast sections, which is understandable. I will report back as soon as I can get this under my belt. Maybe I will hate it, maybe I will have to move over too much to let others by, I certainly will walk sections but it still looks like crazy fun to me!


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

zowie said:


> so you're saying it would be really hard to ride rigid because so many people with dh bikes are walking sections?
> 
> I guess that stands to reason.


ouch


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Curveball said:


> I fully encourage someone to ride Predator on a rigid bike and report back your findings. It's all well and good to sit at your computer and say, "I can do that easy!". I'd really love to see someone actually do it and let us all know just how easy it is.


Yeah, when I said I could roll that on a rigid what I meant to say was I _think_ I could roll it on a rigid. Regardless I'm sure it wouldn't be easy and I'm also sure I'd prefer to have some suspension for that type of terrain. Cameras rarely seem to accurately convey how steep or rough a trail is.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

J.B. Weld said:


> Yeah, when I said I could roll that on a rigid what I meant to say was I _think_ I could roll it on a rigid. Regardless I'm sure it wouldn't be easy and I'm also sure I'd prefer to have some suspension for that type of terrain. Cameras rarely seem to accurately convey how steep or rough a trail is.


It's kind of hard to evaluate steepness from videos. There's a trail with some log drops up in Bellingham that looked pretty easy in the videos that I watched of it. When I actually rode the trail those drops were a whole lot bigger than I expected and I took cheater routes.

The rock rollout at the end of Predator is far steeper than what you'd guess from the videos.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

rockcrusher said:


> I'll take this challenge as soon as I can get back to tiger without my wife. She is a good rider and likes tiger just prefers the less fast sections, which is understandable. I will report back as soon as I can get this under my belt. Maybe I will hate it, maybe I will have to move over too much to let others by, I certainly will walk sections but it still looks like crazy fun to me!


Video!


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Curveball said:


> Jayem - Love the video, especially the clipless comment.
> 
> How was the Maiden concert? I would love to have gone to that one.


No flare guns this time, so that was good. Really, it was great, amazing resonance by Bruce. Definitely on it.


----------



## evad nosam (Jun 11, 2016)

Been riding rigid offroad for over 30 years. Sure I enjoy a nicely suspended rig. But I love the simplicity of my steel Dean singlespeed. Doesnt matter how technical or rocky the trail. I compensate. Sometimes I might be slower then the next guy through a real nasty section, but I generally catch up pretty fast unless we're climbing, then Im way out front.

That Predator trail definately looks alot like a tame downhill coarse, I know bmx'rs that would ride that rigid in a heartbeat. Probably have more fun on a full sauce though.


----------



## david.p (Apr 11, 2011)

rockcrusher said:


> Gotta say that the jones geometry and the options of adding a fat front or any size front to that rigid fork really makes suspension something you want, but only to go faster. I ride everything I can the more technical the better, though I'm not as fast as suspension bikes, I can ride pretty much everything they ride, just slower.


Having ridden a Jones diamond with 29+ front for going on 4 years, I recently added my first FS bike and found this to be precisely the case for me. I've really come to appreciate the Jones in slower, rocky technical terrain because it plays to its advantages. On more moderate trails the FS can carry more speed over rough sections allowing me to hit more features at speed. And of course when things are really flowy the Jones's responsiveness is fantastic. Both bikes are awesome and an absolute blast to ride.


----------



## otb-klunker (Jun 3, 2016)

I rode my rigid build for the first time this morning, the one with the "Dad, they all died" fork. it was really enjoyable and much more capable than I had remembered. It was predictable and felt stable in the rough, smooth lines were rewarding and not so smooth ones didn't chastise me too bad.

Everything on it is dated: 26" wheels, 3x9, V-brakes, 120mm stem, narrow bars and the rider


----------



## Afun (Feb 5, 2016)

otb-klunker said:


> I rode my rigid build for the first time this morning, the one with the "Dad, they all died" fork. it was really enjoyable and much more capable than I had remembered. It was predictable and felt stable in the rough, smooth lines were rewarding and not so smooth ones didn't chastise me too bad.
> 
> Everything on it is dated: 26" wheels, 3x9, V-brakes, 120mm stem, narrow bars and the rider
> 
> View attachment 1083705


Can you imagine the possibilities with some 27.5 or 29 Plus Tires! I do feel the 27.5 plus is the sweet spot.


----------



## Afun (Feb 5, 2016)

Great Read!

The Angry Singlespeeder: The balance between old and new - Mtbr.com


----------



## ACree (Sep 8, 2004)

Afun said:


> Great Read!
> 
> The Angry Singlespeeder: The balance between old and new - Mtbr.com


Agree. Although A$$ should have his SS card revoked for his ebike use.


----------



## Afun (Feb 5, 2016)

That was a very odd review for him


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

Rigids are making a comeback! Just make sure its carbon...your hands and back will thank you


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

I have a MRP rigid fork coming to put on my Karate Monkey. Right now it has a RockShox Reba RL on it that I will keep but I want to get the front end weight down a bit for bikepacking.


----------



## Afun (Feb 5, 2016)

WOW...a Porsche Bike! I would say steel Reynolds or 4130 is the best riding. Obviously I'm a bit biased with my quiver. Looking for something with a front fork. Salsa Woodsmoke or another Steel Bike...a new Karate Monkey with a FOX 34.

I'm just really enjoying the Rigid Riding


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Road my 26" rigid, 853, carbon forked, SS to the coffee shop today. That's about as far as it goes these days.


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

Travis Bickle said:


> Road my 26" rigid, 853, carbon forked, SS to the coffee shop today. That's about as far as it goes these days.


Try a 29er rigid, the bigger wheels make a big difference for the ride. I used to have a rigid 26 Karate Monkey and the only Karate going on was it kicking my ass.


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

bakerjw said:


> I have a MRP rigid fork coming to put on my Karate Monkey. Right now it has a RockShox Reba RL on it that I will keep but I want to get the front end weight down a bit for bikepacking.


I take it, its the 29 version, if so, great call. I own 2 MRP/White Bros forks, they are bomb proof made in USA. Thanks for supporting our workers in Colorado.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

fatcat said:


> Try a 29er rigid, the bigger wheels make a big difference for the ride. I used to have a rigid 26 Karate Monkey and the only Karate going on was it kicking my ass.


KM came in a 26" version? Or did you just have the wrong wheels on yours?


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

I think the Karate Monkeys originally were 26ers. The first Cross Checks had 1" forks too. Surly has changed over the years.

I take that back, but I swear I remember seeing earlier monkeys with 26" wheels. Sometimes my mind plays tricks on me.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I'm done with hard tails or rigid where I live. Love em but not the pain that comes with.


----------



## Afun (Feb 5, 2016)

Travis Bickle said:


> I'm done with hard tails or rigid where I live. Love em but not the pain that comes with.


I understand that. My area has huge climbs, yet most of the trails are flowy and smooth. Really like that style of trail. I'm also not one to get too excited about rock gardens and big Xgames jumps.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

26" rigid? I call it a fat bike.


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

J.B. Weld said:


> KM came in a 26" version? Or did you just have the wrong wheels on yours?


my bad it was the surly 1x1, it was awful and painful. I think I owned it for 6 months.I've owned so many bikes I cant remember the names


----------

